
Java Primer for Python Developers - mslate
https://maxmautner.com/2019/09/12/java-primer-for-python-developers.html
======
ktpsns
> The only thing I might add is that Java requires using an IDE.

> With Python I somehow managed to survive with Vim as my IDE.

> This is not possible with Java, I do not recommend even trying.

Well of course it is possible. When I wrote java actively ten years ago, I
managed a 30kLOC code base with a text editor and ant on the terminal.
However, wasn't using Dependency injection, unit tests or any quality
endurance which is mentioned in the article ;-)

(another) Story time: For a recent scientific code (physics, written in CPP
and Fortran), a professor decided to use Java as the glue language for code
generation. So people set up their Eclipse environment just to edit this small
java based toolkit. If you otherwise edit your code in vim et al, it is still
a horror as it has been 15 years ago. The IDE required a minute to load on my
decent core i7, SSD and 16GB RAM. It is powerful, but awfully slow. Luckily,
they decided to reimplement that code in Python. That was kind of a game
changer for the overall project.

~~~
mslate
It is--of course--"possible" to code Java in Vim (that's how I did my job
interview ;) )

I feel your pain though--in the time it takes Eclipse to open you might have
solved your problem in Vim.

